# What!!!!! 4yrs old



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Today my best friend, best GSD Ozzy is 4. Everyday with this boy is amazing. I’ve been blessed to have this boy by my side. 
Happy Birthday to my Osborne.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Where does the time go! He's in his prime!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday Ozzy! Such a good looking guy


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

His eyes look filled with joy. 💕


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Happy birthday Osborne! What a handsome and happy boy!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Happy birthday Ozzy!!!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ozzy! What a great stick!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Gads, Ozzy is gorgeous! And he got an awesome stick for his birthday!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday, Ozzy!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I always thought Ozzy was 2 going on 3. Keep enjoying him, time flies.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Beautiful and Happy B-day O-man!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> Where does the time go! He's in his prime!


Yes he is.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> Happy birthday Ozzy! Such a good looking guy


Thanks


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Apex1 said:


> His eyes look filled with joy. 💕


Yes, he loves life


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

mikegray660 said:


> Beautiful and Happy B-day O-man!


Thanks


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

WNGD said:


> I always thought Ozzy was 2 going on 3. Keep enjoying him, time flies.


Ha, yes it does. I can’t believe it will be almost a year since we competed at WDC. Time flies so we enjoy each and everyday


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Happy birthday, Ozzy!


Thanks


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SMcN said:


> Gads, Ozzy is gorgeous! And he got an awesome stick for his birthday!


Thanks. Yes, he has a stick fetish.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

3ymum said:


> Happy birthday Osborne! What a handsome and happy boy!


Thanks


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Happy belated birthday. Such a handsome boy.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Loved the Ozzy photomontage!
Can never have enough Oz pics 😍😍😍❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

Pretty boy, he looks a lot like my Mannix. My first and only all black shepherd.
He's received more compliments than all my other GSDs combined.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Happy birthday, big boy! Very striking dog.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

cagal said:


> Happy belated birthday. Such a handsome boy.


Thanks


Sunflowers said:


> Loved the Ozzy photomontage!
> Can never have enough Oz pics 😍😍😍❤❤❤❤❤


thanks. He loves the camera.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Mannix said:


> Pretty boy, he looks a lot like my Mannix. My first and only all black shepherd.
> He's received more compliments than all my other GSDs combined.
> View attachment 583533


Thanks. Something about a black GSD


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Squidwardp said:


> Happy birthday, big boy! Very striking dog.


Thanks.


----------

